# Double Pancake Light Swap



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just finished installing the 2 new drop lights that I got on Ebay for $15 each.

Each one is frosted glass and brushed aluminum to match the interior.

I replaced the 2 pancake lights that are over the dinette and fold out sofa in the slide out on the 28BHS.

Each one takes 3, 12 volt #1141 automotive bulbs, so the lighting is greatly diffused rather than so glaringly bright.

They came out pretty good.....just need to patch the holes in the ceiling from the original screws.

This is one of them....









There are a few more pics in the mod section of the Gallery.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Looks great.







Are they made out of metal or plastic?
Love ebay - just bought a new camera to replace the one that was relocated ok it was taken.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Steve!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

looks nice, is there a switch at each light to sbut them off?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The housings are metal.

They each have there own push button switch also.

I had to put mollies up into the thin ceiling board so I had something to hold them.

One thing I learned today....the white wire is neutral in the OB's. shy

It only took 3 fuses for me to figure where I was going wrong.









Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> One thing I learned today....the white wire is neutral in the OB's. shy
> 
> It only took 3 fuses for me to figure where I was going wrong.
> 
> ...


Great mod looks nice









Ok question on the wiring. When I had to make a new plug for the generator outside on the 30A plug the White was the hot so inside it's like a normal house? White neutral, black hot. Why can't they make everything standard.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well.....

Actually the wiring that runs in the slide is orange striped and white.

I cut the black and white wire from the old lights, and wire nutted them to the new lights.

The first time I wired them, I had the white wire run as the hot line.

I guess you know what they say about assuming things.

The second time, I used a wire tester to see which was which.

Why do things the easy way first???









Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The second time, I used a wire tester to see which was which.
> 
> Why do things the easy way first???
> 
> ...


So the second time you used the wire tester







why the 3 fuses then









Just funnin ya. I'd love to do that with our OB but there is no way in our 26rs I hit my head every time.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > The second time, I used a wire tester to see which was which.
> ...


I had them all installed and when I pushed the switch in the first time, nothing happened. Then I checked the fuses....1 down.

I replaced it, tried the second light, 2 down.

Replaced it again, tried them both again, 3 down.

Then I took them down and tried the wire tester.....









Oh well, fuses are cheap.....

I wouldn't want them in the main cabin, but in the side slide, they are out of the way.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Steve
nice job keeping the mods going

Don


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

lights look great, when you received the lights from ebay, did the packaging have any manufactuers name?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I learned today....the white wire is neutral in the OB's. shy
> ...


When I worked for Intergraph, we had a poster that said " The great thing about standards is there are so many of them."

How true!

Dreamtimers


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

nynethead said:


> lights look great, when you received the lights from ebay, did the packaging have any manufactuers name?
> [snapback]72766[/snapback]​


No.....

They came individually wrapped in foam and stretch wrap.

This is the website from the seller....www.bontragerssurplus.com

Don't know if that will help any. These were the only ones I've ever seen like them.

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Steve,

Your light mod looks great.







Glad you got the wiring figured out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Someone say pancakes? I almost moved this thread to the RECIPES section!

Nice lamps Mon!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Someone say pancakes? I almost moved this thread to the RECIPES section!
> 
> Nice lamps Mon!
> [snapback]73024[/snapback]​


LOL...

DOUBLE PANCAKES!!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good Steve









John


----------

